

Ask HN: What questions did you have while starting up? - santoshmaharshi

Dear Friends,<p>I am building a forum of first time entrepreneurs in my city. I am supported by cool guys of Startup Weekend Pune, Jan 2015<p>Can you please let us know what questions did you have when you were starting up or taking first step as an entrepreneur.<p>You might have started as student, working professional, or jumped directly.<p>But what do you think were you questions then and even now and whose answer will help young and first time entrepreneurs<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ventureklinic.com&#x2F;
======
planetmahesh
Should I launch my startup as a side project or leave my job ?

